# Canopy for MX5200



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Searching for recommendations on a top for my MX5200. The color matched metal top vs the Rhino black plastic. Neither will allow me to go under the trees I know. The rhino is priced right and seems durable, but not sure if they're a good fit canopy size wise?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't help you TX. Do you have a lot of trees to pass under?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Trim your tree limbs to allow you to pass under them without incident.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Trees can be worked around.... ....just checking if others found the rhino canopy big enough cover for a MX series CUT


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Went ahead and ordered the rhinohide top with quick mounts. 

Guess they are backed up with shipping delays as it not available for shipping until the 20th.

Meanwhile I fixed up the skid mount hay spear a bud gave me. It was rusty and had a bend in lower spikes and end of spear. Heated and straightened them, wire wheeled the rust and old paint off, rust treated and painted it up...also cut out a floor mat using half inch stall mat.


----------

